
Placement Optimization with Deep Reinforcement Learning [pdf] - BenoitP
https://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/2003/2003.08445.pdf
======
BenoitP
The IEEE article where I found the paper:

"Google Invents AI That Learns a Key Part of Chip Design"

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/semiconductors/design/go...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/semiconductors/design/google-invents-ai-that-learns-a-key-part-of-chip-
design)

